# GWT



## DerKoenig (5. September 2010)

Moin Leude,

gibt es ein gwt Tutorial für ****s mit einigermaßen guten Javakenntnissen aber nicht sonderlich viele Kenntnisse über Design etc (also Quellcode) aufbau.

Mein Problem ist, ich hab mir das Plugin für Eclipse geladen und nun ein neues Webprojekt erstellt. Nun sehe ich da x Klassen und weiß nicht genau welche wofür ist. Nagut hab mir dann die Beschreibungen durchgelesen und joa so halbwegs verstanden. Nun, wenn ich jedoch meine eigenen Teile einfüge bin ich mir nicht so ganz im klaren, wie ich das nachher machen soll =)

Am  besten ich sag euhc was ich verstanden habe, dann könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich es falsch verstanden habe und wie es weitergeht, hoffe ich jedenfalls. 

Also im Package Client kommt alles rein was beim Benutzer angezeigt werden soll. Also auch die Mainklasse, onload. Ins Package Server kommt alles was Serverseitig ausgeführt werden soll, wie zum Beispiel eine Datenbank anbindung oder Ähnliches. Shared ist halt alles das, was sowohl Serverseitig als auch Clientseitig aufgerufen werden kann. Ok soweit sogut.

Dennoch ist mir schleierhaft, wie nachher so eine kleine Seite aussieht mit 3-5 Seiten. Benutze ich Layoutmanager um alles richtig anzuordnen und es wird korrekt übersetzt? Wie realisert man soetwas "schön", macht man für jede Page eine Klasse? 

Wie realisiert man einfache Links, also keine Buttons etc. und wie ordnet man die am besten an (Layout?)?

Ich hab keine AHnung ob das jemand für mich tuen würde aber, könnte wer mal sone kleine Page für mich basteln und mir die Klassen zuschicken? ;-) Das wäre suuuuper, oder kann man sich irgendwo Beispielprojekte runterladen?


Gruuuuuuuß


----------



## Akeshihiro (5. September 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Tutorial weiter: klick
Ich selbst hab noch nix mit GWT gemacht, aber das Tutorial scheint einfach und verständlich den Umgang mit GWT zu erklären. Kannst ja reinschaun ^^


----------



## DerKoenig (6. September 2010)

Hmm das Tutorial ist gut, aber mir noch nicht komplex genug, also würde mal gerne sehen wie so eine Seite richtig mit 3 Frames oder was aufgebaut ist mit ein zwei Links drin.


----------



## Keksmann (10. September 2010)

Hallo Community,
auch ich suche schon geraume Zeit nach einem solchen Tutorial. Einfach eines, welches alles mal genau erläutert, auch für Anfänger. Dies hier ist ja ein Tutorials-Forum, kann nicht mal jemand ein Tutorial veröffentlichen genau unter Berücksichtigung des Aspekts: "GWT for Novize" mit Vorraussetzung von Java Grundkenntnissen?

Das würde diese Seite wieder ein ganzes Stück wertvoller machen ;-) Ein Tutorial, dass eine kleine Seite aufbaut mit Hintergrund Bild und Navigationsleiste und 2 Content Pages. Das wäre super! Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen ;-) Aber auch, wenn ihr einen Link zur Verfügung stellt der eine solche Sache beinhaltet.

Gruß
Euer Keksmann


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du mal kurz beschreiben was du in einem solchen Tutorial sehen möchtest?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Keksmann (10. September 2010)

Naja ganz simpel 

Es wäre schön ein Tutorial zu sehen, wo zum Beispiel eine Seite zu sehen ist mit folgendem aussehen:

 _ ____
|_|____|

Wobei links einfach ne Navigationslieste gemeint ist und rechts son Content-Bereich Im Content-Bereich kommt dann sowas wie hier son kleines Fenster mit Rahmen mit irgend nem Test und nen Bild drin oder sowas (oder keine Ahnung was dir so einfallen würde)

Naja und im Navigationsteil 2 Links, die den Content-Bereich verändern können. Ich denke mal sowas meint DerKoenig auch. 

Naja und für das Tutorial halt einfach mall nichts vorraussetzen, außer Java Kenntnisse. Solch ein Tutorial lässt sich einfach nirgendwo finden im Netz und würde der Seite hier wirklich wieder mal 20 Pluspunkte bringen und würde auch ins Gesamtbild passen, denn habt ja einige schöne Tutorials.


----------



## DerKoenig (12. September 2010)

Ja genauso habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt! :-D Meinste das bekommste hin Ober-Java-Guru Thomas ?


----------

